# New gal on board!



## VictorsDame (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello everybody! 

I'm new to the board, but my husband is a long time veteran and moderator here (VictorZ06).  He has helped me train and stay fit for several years, but I am now looking to better educate myself with my diet and nutritional knowledge.  My hubby always helps me out but there are often questions that I have that he says are best answered by other women.  So, I'm here to learn more about women's fitness/training and health.   

I have been training on and off for the past 4 years or so.  I didn't enjoy it at first, but Vic has really started to get me more and more involved and interested.  He put me on anavar and growth hormone a few times over the years.  He suggested that I try the new female PH called "Halo for Her".  The only supplements and products I have used are anavar and growth hormone (Serono Serostim).  My hubby helped me with my diet when we first met, and thanks to him, I'm fairly happy with my figure right now.  We both swim almost every morning, and I do some light weight lifting a few times a week with Vic.  But by God, I don't want to look like my husband!  I just want a tighter looking beach body for the summer.

Looking forward to learning more from you all, especially from you other ladies out there!  I have never kept a "log" and may need some assistance in doing so.  Thank you!!



Lisa


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome! Great to have you here!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the board  
Glad to have you here.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome Lisa. Great to have you here.


----------



## VonEric (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome on here... And guys im sure i don't have to say it... Be respectfull... Not only is Vic a well respected stand up guys.. I hear he is a BEAST!!!! Lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM Lisa!


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome! 



Lisa


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 21, 2012)

HAHAHA!  Finally got the old ball and chain on board!  lol  Love ya baby!



/V


----------



## Kimi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello!!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Victor is a standup guy.  So I can only assume, that you must be pretty great yourself.  Welcome to IM.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM, you'll like it here.


----------



## brazey (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure there are a bunch of gals here that would be glad to help any way they can. 
A very big welcome to you also. 
You have a great guy there for motivation but as he said perhaps you can get a better view from some new lady friends.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## EARL (Mar 22, 2012)

VictorsDame said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I'm new to the board, but my husband is a long time veteran and moderator here (VictorZ06). He has helped me train and stay fit for several years, but I am now looking to better educate myself with my diet and nutritional knowledge. My hubby always helps me out but there are often questions that I have that he says are best answered by other women. So, I'm here to learn more about women's fitness/training and health.
> 
> ...



Hey beautiful welcome to the board.


----------



## lisarox (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome. Great to have another lady here.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey look!  Another Lisa on board!!! 



/V


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to thank you again for welcoming me to the board, for all the great things you have to say about Victor and the respect you show him!  He is a good man, a good friend and a great husband!  Looking forward to learning a thing or two from all of you!  It's good to be here! 



Lisa


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 23, 2012)

WELCOME.. im used to smaller boards and we dont get many females so its interesting to see ur perspective (that means u better to a LOG lol).. whats great for u is.. u dont have to take crazy doses like us.. like im sure u took 10-20mg of var thats so awesome for u.  how did the var treat u?  anyway welcome and enjoy.. stop by juicemuscle every1 there im sure would like to know more about women and what they cycle with ect


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 23, 2012)

The anavar treated me very well.  I was also taking 1iu of growth hormone ed.  I lost some fat, body got a little bit harder and had a significant increase in energy/strength. I was running 10mg last time and I plan on running 15mg next time.  Going to try that new Halo for Her product before I use anything else again.  



Lisa


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorsDame said:


> Going to try that new *Halo for Her* product before I use anything else again.
> Lisa


----------

